# Best Bread?



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

I am totally in love with baking bread from scratch right now. No mixer and no bread machine. Anyone want to share their favorite recipes for bread?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

I've never baked bread before, but I'd be curious to hear some recipes!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

This is my go to bread recipe to make when I make soup. Very easy to make and it turns out perfect every time. Crusty deliciousness! http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/2...ues-to-create-a-great-loaf-in-5-minutes-a-day


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

_Soft white sandwich bread

2cups warm water
2/3cups white sugar
1 1/2 Tbls yeast
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup oil
6cups flour

Dissolve sugar in the warm water. Stir in yeast and allow to "proof". Add salt and oil. Gradually add in flour one cup at a time. Knead until smooth. Place in oiled bowl turning once to coat with oil. Cover bowl and let rise until doubled. Punch down and knead for a few minutes. Divide in half. Shape in to loaves. Place in 2 well oiled 9x5 loaf pans Allow to rise to about an inch above the pans. Bake in 350 oven for about 30 minutes.
_
I got this recipe offline years ago, sorry I can't give proper credit to the original poster. I use this recipe for bread, hamburger rolls, hotdog rolls, dinner rolls... I have also used this recipe and "stuff" it with ham and cheese, scrambled eggs and sausage and for making bierocks. I just stretch a ball of dough by hand, put filling in the center and then pull the edges together to close. Place with smooth side up on to a greased pan. When making rolls I bake at 350 and start checking at 18-20minutes depending on the size of the rolls.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Bread making is the pillar of life, I learn from my Italian mess sergeant, wow he was a master but like anything else the ingredients make the bread, never baked with bleach flour or enriched flour please, no margarine either, good sea salt and the water should be bottle water ,chlorine kills the yeast and adds flavor to the bread, try getting some baking stones for your oven they do make a difference, clay baking molds are also great, I make a white bread in my cast iron pot that is for kings, baked in a hot oven and steam it with a spray bottle, also mix different types of flour or grains get some high protein flour the bread will have more texture, taste and will taste better the next day, wheat germ , flax seeds, corn meal , are great additions too; but never used white sugar in bread making; honey , molasses, pure cane syrup, Brown rice syrup, Barley malt syrup , are best and will add nutrients to your baked goods. As for recipes I have many but since I been baking for so long I just mix the ingredients and enjoy later, except in making cinnamon rolls or other special breads. I will post some later.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My(white) bread recipe is my own, I use bread flour(usually King Aurthur) and salt, proof the yeast with a few tablespoons of sugar, mix/kneed it and put it into pans to rise in a warm oven for about an hour or until it doubles in size then bake it at about 350 until you can thump it and it sounds hollow.

I cheat though, I dump everything into a bread machine and let the machine do the work, when its done I dump it out, divide it and put it into pans. 

When I bake it I put the pans with the dough on the top rack in the oven and a paking pan full of water on the bottom rack, the loaves dont split as much.

I do add a little more sugar when the grandson is going to be eating it.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

mdprepper said:


> This is my go to bread recipe to make when I make soup. Very easy to make and it turns out perfect every time. Crusty deliciousness! http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/2...ues-to-create-a-great-loaf-in-5-minutes-a-day


This is one of my favorites too. Sometimes, I like to make this variation. http://www.food.com/recipe/artisan-boule-bread-309834


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

A really simple, easy to make white bread recipe is Amish White Bread off the All Recipes site. I've used it for years without fail.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

mdprepper said:


> _Soft white sandwich bread
> 
> 2cups warm water
> 2/3cups white sugar
> ...


_

Any particular flour to use?.

I keep trying to make bread and keep failing. It always smells great but is so dense that its hard to stomach. Perhaps im not kneading it enough. Ah well practice practice practice!. Thanks for the recipe, ill give this a shot_


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Any particular flour to use?.
> 
> I keep trying to make bread and keep failing. It always smells great but is so dense that its hard to stomach. Perhaps im not kneading it enough. Ah well practice practice practice!. Thanks for the recipe, ill give this a shot


I use all-purpose flour. I have substituted up to 2 cups with whole wheat and still had it turn out well.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Simple Healthy Bread*

We many recipe's on hand I get lazy and just make my own, mother nature those the rest ,after all bread is as old as her, but I do use the bakers percentage formula in all my recipe's that way the end result is the same, quality control you may called it. I mix by hand or with a food processor for bigger batches I used my 20 pounder mixer. 
Stay away from bleach and bromated flours, sugars/salts should be diluted with liquids before adding to dry ingredients, never use Agave syrup in your dough, honey is a natural preservative and full of nutrients, will make your bread last longer. Experiment with your dough and keep a book, write your mixes and measurements and keep an eye on yeast, less yeast slow rising but better flavor, slow down the rising process by keeping the dough in the refrigerator over night, counter top rising will produce a sour bread ,an by all means weight your ingredients , the only way to get the quality all the time.
























View attachment 6044

16 oz flour,8 oz water,1 teasp sea salt,2 tbsp. of honey,1/2 pack of yeast. Mix, let rise over night
on counter for (sour dough), dump in mold, rise till double in size and bake in a hot 400* oven till internal temp is 180*, steam 2 time.
ps.also works well with whole wheat flour.Enjoy


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I have never made traditional bread but I make bannock a lot with a cast iron skillet over a wood fire. Lots of recipes can be found online but they are all very similar. This is so simple everyone should try it.

My wife makes brown bread over a wood fire several times a year when she makes baked beans in her grandmothers old crock pot. She uses empty coffee cans and is it ever good.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Recipe?

I walk from home, down the county road a ways carrying 2 dozen brown eggs. I return home with a loaf of fresh still warm homemade bread. I don't know the neighbor Ladies recipe but I do know I'm getting the better end of the trade.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Any particular flour to use?.
> 
> I keep trying to make bread and keep failing. It always smells great but is so dense that its hard to stomach. Perhaps im not kneading it enough. Ah well practice practice practice!. Thanks for the recipe, ill give this a shot


I used to have this problem, too. I discovered that I was adding too much flour as I kneaded, because I apparently have a problem with the stickiness of the dough. Ever since I started kneading with the mixer, I'm not tempted to add more flour and my breads have been turning out fantastic!

And I'm not talking about one of those $150 plus mixers, I'm talking about a $10 hand held job with dough hooks.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Any particular flour to use?.
> 
> I keep trying to make bread and keep failing. It always smells great but is so dense that its hard to stomach. Perhaps im not kneading it enough. Ah well practice practice practice!. Thanks for the recipe, ill give this a shot


Could be your flour. Can be hard to get good flour in Australia with out paying huge $$$. I buy mine from Aldi but it's from the local mill and is pretty good. Try buying white laucke bread flour and make a loaf. If you still have a problem then it's not the flour .


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I much prefer a bread machine to save me work, and also to be on a timer so I can have fresh bread with my breakfast around 0700. I've tried making it manually and noticed no difference in anything except the amount of energy expended. I've tried several recipes, but always go back to this one in my bread machine.

3-1/2 cups unbleached bread flour
1/2 cup oat bran
2-1/2 tablespoons sugar
1-1/2 teaspoons sea salt
1-1/2 teaspoons bread machine yeast
1-1/2 cups water

I love whole grain breads, but the bread is too dry by the second day if I use whole wheat flour, so I use oat bran instead. It seems to hold the moisture better and still provide fiber.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

GaryS said:


> I much prefer a bread machine to save me work, and also to be on a timer so I can have fresh bread with my breakfast around 0700. I've tried making it manually and noticed no difference in anything except the amount of energy expended. I've tried several recipes, but always go back to this one in my bread machine.
> 
> 3-1/2 cups unbleached bread flour
> 1/2 cup oat bran
> ...


I bought a bread machine at a garage sale so I could use it as a kneading machine. I used to hand mix(wooden spoon) four loaves of whole wheat bread at a time, and loved kneading. But now I have shoulder issues and some occassional numbness in my hands. So, since I don't need four loaves at a time anymore, I either make smaller batches, use the machine, or play with the techniques described in the Artesan Bread in Five Minutes a Day series. I've also enjoyed the techniques outlined in Daniel Leader's Brea Alone. My favorite is the Country Hearth Bread(or something like that). He uses a slow rise technique that might at first seem too drawn out for busy people, but I found it actually gave me time to check on my homeschooled students progress or toss another load in the laundry, and the results were wonderful..
Here is a link for Bread Alone:http://www.amazon.com/Bread-Alone-F...&qid=1376358281&sr=8-2&keywords=daniel+leader


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Ezmerelda. After a quick google i realised i actually have doh hooks....DOH!. Never knew what they were haha. Ill give it a try ( I always presumed i would need some big $$$ mixer to do bread)

Cheers wellrounded, Ill try a different flour as well. Currantly im using the Aldi flour but it may be sourced from somewhere else. I dont know how aldi manage the prices for their flour. Last time i checked around i couldnt find anywhere cheaper at all and i was after 25 kg bags.

After "readytoogo" posted their photos its made me hunger again for home cooked bread so ill give it another shot this week. Probobly helped that i had to buy supermarket bread today and it was terrible....didnt taste fresh and expensive lol ($6.50)


----------



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm getting a electric flour mill tomorrow ( Lee S600) and will start grinding my own flour from breads to pasta. I have a small hand mill and the difference in flavor is profound! Most people are unaware that even whole wheat commercial flour has the germ removed and this is where much of the grain's nutrition is stored as well as flavor. I was going to start writing my experiences with milling and baking. I hope others who are already milling their own flour will join in and share experiences. Recipe's too!


----------

